# The domestic reindeer is excepted. <lolwut?



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

just looking at defra's list of dwa...
it says that 'The domestic reindeer is excepted. '
i did not know you could domesticate them lol.
that is all


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ones that have been captive bred like cows etc rather than wild ones.
Like the ones you get in garden centres near Christmas.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

angelgirls29 said:


> Ones that have been captive bred like cows etc rather than wild ones.
> Like the ones you get in garden centres near Christmas.


i was picturing reindeer playing fetch..
it makes sense now lol
thanks angelgirls


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i was picturing reindeer playing fetch..
> it makes sense now lol
> thanks angelgirls


I now need a reindeer that plays fetch lol!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yup we have 2 males lol. My mum works for a company that does most of the christmas shows with the reindeer.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Selina, is there anything you and yours don't have?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Nix said:


> Selina, is there anything you and yours don't have?


Ermmmm kangaroos and general safari animals lol. The 2 boy reindeer my mum has are a couple from where she works who seemed to be the runts. So mums keeping them for a bit to grow them on and see what their temperments are like. Tbh i aint keen on them one bit lol.

Do i really sound like im making stuff up lol?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Not at all, just that you deal with a lot of animals!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Nix said:


> Not at all, just that you deal with a lot of animals!


Tell me about it lol. My mum is nuts though, she will give any animal a home lmao.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

It also dont help her boyfriend is a dairy farmer so has loads of land lol.


----------



## vikkig (Oct 5, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> just looking at defra's list of dwa...
> it says that 'The domestic reindeer is excepted. '
> i did not know you could domesticate them lol.
> that is all


 Hey you now need a zoo license for reindder ive looked after them for past 5 years its crazy they are very tame unless you get a bull in rut which i was nearly killed by last year. :0


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

vikkig said:


> Hey you now need a zoo license for reindder ive looked after them for past 5 years its crazy they are very tame unless you get a bull in rut which i was nearly killed by last year. :0


Excepted from the list means it's excepted, not included. It is an exception. If it was on the DWA list, then it would just list the name of the animal.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vikkig said:


> Hey you now need a zoo license for reindder ive looked after them for past 5 years its crazy they are very tame unless you get a bull in rut which i was nearly killed by last year. :0


Everyone that has experience with reindeer knows that you never enter a field or approach a bull in rut.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Bah you don't experience with reindeer to know that. Mind you I did grow up in the country so maybe that gives you a heads up.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> i was picturing reindeer playing fetch..
> it makes sense now lol
> thanks angelgirls


That made me lol oy rodoff catch my ball !!!!! LOL :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Nix said:


> Bah you don't experience with reindeer to know that. Mind you I did grow up in the country so maybe that gives you a heads up.


Lmao common sense really never approach any kind of deer in rut


----------

